# HO tracks in Atlanta??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm going to be in Ata. in early march. Are there any public HO tracks in the area to do some fun low key racing?? The closer to Metro the better. My sis is getting married and maybe i can borrow a car and have some guy fun. mj


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Not familiar with any HO tracks, but do check out JD Model Raceway in Discover Mills Mall off I-85 - a really neat commercial 1:32 track.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

*Homer's*

Homers 

I have not been here yet... but it is on my list next time I make it to atlanta! 
Looks awesome! I might never leave...

-roffutt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like i'm going to have to get to ATL a few days early! Thx mj


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, nice place. Thanks for posting it. I live in Atlanta and just got my Tomy Super International today. Looking to relive the past a bit and start slow into the realms.

Buddy has a digital setup in Chicago, but I don't have the cash or space yet 

HO looks fun!

Edit: Stillwell Racing in business still? I can't pull up an address or phone number on yellowpages, nor is there an address on their website. They list a phone number that has a voicemail by someone named "Janelle". Ideas?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Yes, Homer is still around and racing. He has never had a Yellow Pages listing that I am aware of. He does all his business by word of mouth. I don't have his address or phone number but I am sure others online here will have it. I have been fortunate enough to visit SRE and it is quite a place to race!


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Hope someone can help me out, I'd love to go this weekend possibly but without an address... 

Glad he's still around, the 8 yo may have a sweet birthday party!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Try this:

[email protected]

or this:

770-U-GO-RACE

Hope this helps...


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

Trust me, once you go into Homer's you won't want to leave! The first time I met him was about 1994 or so. I was in Atlanta for a business meeting and I had a copy of a slot car magazine (I don't remember which one now) which had an article featuring his place. One quick phone call and I arranged to come by and visit. I got to Homer's around 6:30pm. When I finally convinced Homer I had to leave it was almost 2:30am, and we BOTH had to work that next morning! He's just that type of guy. Go prepared to have a WHOLE lot of fun, and tell him I said hello!


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

LDThomas said:


> Try this:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Aye, that's the email I used and the phone number I called. Janelle's phone it seems 

Hopefully I can get a hold of him soon. The real pisser is not having his address on the website, that simply doesn't make sense for a store owner.

I'll post his address and better phone number when I get in contact.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

This isn't really a store. It is the basement of his house.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol, I thought it was a full blown store! My bad  The pics enhance that assumption too until you look close and see the basement stairs!

AHh, I feel bad now. Sorry for the assumptions 

Still can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## slotone (Dec 11, 2004)

Stillwell Racing Enterprises Inc.
2364 Lower Roswell Road - 
Marietta, GA 30068 - 770-971-0571


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It's a full blown basement!!! You'll have a fantastic time!!! Did have a tri-oval, a dirt track, road course, and a drag strip, not to mention all the stuff on the walls and ceiling to look at. Has a great pizza place for callin's. Go by if at all possible!!! I took a road trip just to go and see about 5 years ago. Was not dissapointed, would like to go back!!! ... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roffutt said:


> Homers
> 
> I have not been here yet... but it is on my list next time I make it to atlanta!
> Looks awesome! I might never leave...
> ...


Just checked out this link...WOW!:woohoo:

Bob...that was way Kool...zilla


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Heck yeah, looks like I have a date with a 170' track this Friday night!!! Well, I mean the kid does, I'm just going to supervise of course. You know...

Being a kid again rocks


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, his website needs an update but it's even more impressive in person than online! The atmosphere is just over the top!!!! 

I can't explain how much fun the wife and kid had racing each other as Homer and I played Marshalls. They didn't want to leave and she even had me get all 3 of us memberships! Then of course I donated another buttload to the cause and came away with a couple Parmas (god the stock controllers suck!!!), another 10 15" straights, 4 more 9" 1/8's and 2 9" chicanes (for no real reason) and a Xtraction body (black blown Charger).

Homer himself is just a damn good guy. From his manner showing us his stuff to his work with kids to partnering with Just Say No. He's a class act.

I could go on and on and on but then it would come out that I couldn't beat the 8yo with his 6.58 second lap on the 102" track. So I'll stop here 

Hope to see some of you there at the 24 minutes of LeHomer!


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome!! I'm signed up for the 24 minutes of LeHomer! Everyone says it's a hoot! I cannot wait. 

-Robbie


----------

